# URGENT ASSISTANCE! Gourami situatian!



## RobField (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a silver Gourami, Tropical Fish.. I'm sorry if I have the wrong section.. I've had fish for over 3 years, but i'm no expert. Recently, One of my Gourami's got stuck in the ship, and I had to stage a epic rescue party, and it won. His scales were badly damaged. Very badly. He lost a fin. And part of his antenna thing was ripped. But he lived on good. My Albino Rainbow Shark kept attacking his hanging scales, so I stopped that. Then I bought some new Livebearers. I've noticed the keep biting it's eyes. I then noticed the eye.. was in a absoloutly horrific state! On both my gourami's! The damaged Gourami has one eye fine, and the other has both damaged! PLEASE help me urgently! I bought Melafix and have integrated it. Please help me, what is happening?!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How in the heck did you rescue the fish from the ship, with a pickaxe?
What is happening is that the other fish are doing what fish do, namely, taking advantage of the situation and biting tasty chunks out of the weakened fish.
Adding the new fish at this time wasn't a very good idea. You'll know next time.

Salt, MelaFix, PimaFix... these should help if there is any hope of helping at this point. The infections have set in the eyes, most likely, and while you could possibly cure it with some meds which cost many times more than the fish, the chances aren't all that great under these current conditions. Bad news, I know, but unless you want to set up a new hospital tank and spend some major bucks, you might be almost as well off with the first three things I mentioned.


----------

